#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Το βασικό πρόβλημα των μηχανικών και τι μπορεί να κάνει το ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι οι συνάδελφοι θα συμφωνήσουν ότι το βασικό πρόβλημα των μηχανικών είναι το *οικονομικό*.

Είναι γνωστό ότι εδώ και οκτώ χρόνια βιώνουμε μια πρωτόγνωρη ύφεση η οποία έχει πλήξει ιδιαίτερα τον κλάδο μας. Όχι μόνο έχουν περιοριστεί οι δουλειές, μίκρυνε η «πίτα», αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεχόμαστε μια άνευ προηγουμένου επίθεση στο φορολογικό και ασφαλιστικό τομέα.

Επίθεση η οποία έχει ως στόχο πρωτίστως τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, οι οποίοι θεωρούνται a priori φοροφυγάδες και γι αυτό φορολογούνται από το πρώτο ευρώ και πληρώνουν τέλος επιτηδεύματος 650€ κάθε χρόνο. Μάλιστα, μέχρι πρωτινός είχαν και υψηλότερους φορολογικούς συντελεστές από τους μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους.
Δίπλα στη ιδιαίτερα βαριά φορολογία για τους έχοντες μικρά εισοδήματα έρχονται να προστεθούν και οι υψηλοί, συνολικά 37,95%, συντελεστές του νέου ασφαλιστικού, ώστε να δώσουν το τελειωτικό χτύπημα στον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία που επιθυμεί να είναι τίμιος και να μην φοροδιαφεύγει.
Η λογική της σύνδεσης ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και εισοδήματος είναι κατ' αρχήν ορθή και δίκαια, αλλά με τέτοιους συντελεστές δεν μπορεί να σταθεί όρθιος κανένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.

Αν μάλιστα σ' όλα τα παραπάνω προσθέσουμε και το 100% της προκαταβολής φόρου που θα προστεθεί στα βάρη κάποιου που την προηγούμενη χρονιά είχε ζημία, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι δεν μας μένουν παρά μονάχα δυο επιλογές αν θέλουμε να επιβιώσουμε:

κλείσιμο βιβλίων και μετανάστευση ήφοροδιαφυγή και εισφοροδιαφυγή σε ποσοστό άνω του 70% του πραγματικού εισοδήματός μας.
Η απάντησή μας σ' όλα αυτά ποια μπορεί να είναι;
Δύναται το ΤΕΕ, να βοηθήσει και αν ναι πώς;
Η άποψή μου είναι ότι το ΤΕΕ ελάχιστα μπορεί να κάνει.

Τι δεν μπορεί να κάνει:

Δεν μπορεί να μας βρει δουλειά, δεν ασκεί κυβερνητική πολιτική για να φέρει την ανάπτυξη.Δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει το φορολογικό, δεν είναι η βουλή που νομοθετεί.Δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει το ασφαλιστικό, είπαμε, δεν είναι η βουλή που νομοθετεί.
Τι μπορεί να κάνει:

Μπορεί να κάνει προτάσεις για να έρθει η *ανάπτυξη* που θα αυξήσει τα εισοδήματα, τις δαπάνες των νοικοκυριών και με λίγα λόγια την «πίτα». Προτάσεις που εν μέρει τις έχει ήδη κάνει αλλά… στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θες βρόντα. Οι προτεραιότητες όλων των μέχρι στιγμής κυβερνώντων ήταν και είναι να διατηρήσουν τις καρέκλες τους. Και για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζονται ψηφαλάκια. Αν βάλετε κάτω τα νούμερα θα δείτε ότι τα περισσότερα ψηφαλάκια τα προσφέρουν οι συνταξιούχοι, οι μισθωτοί του δημοσίου και οι κρατικοδίαιτοι επιχειρηματίες και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. Συνεπώς, αυτών τα συμφέροντα θα προστατεύσουν και οι άλλοι ας μεταναστεύσουν, μέχρι βέβαια να γίνει αντιληπτό ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό πριονίζουν το κλαδί στο οποίο κάθονται .Μπορεί να κάνει προτάσεις για το *φορολογικό*, που δεν έχει κάνει και να χρησιμοποιήσει όλα τα διαθέσιμα νομικά μέσα προς κατάργηση των απαράδεκτων και άδικων φορολογικών διατάξεων.Μπορεί να κάνει εφαρμόσιμες και ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις για το *ασφαλιστικό*, που ναι μεν έχει κάνει αλλά είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας δηλώνοντας την επιθυμία διατήρησης του υπάρχοντος status quo της ασφάλισης της ιδιότητας του μηχανικού και να χρησιμοποιήσει όλα τα διαθέσιμα νομικά μέσα προς κατάργηση των απαράδεκτων και άδικων ασφαλιστικών συντελεστών και διατάξεων.Ως έσχατο μέσο προς αντιμετώπιση του φορολογικού και ασφαλιστικού αρμαγεδδώνα  θα μπορούσε ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ και το σύνολο της Δ.Ε. του ΤΕΕ να κατέβει σε απεργία πείνας, στήνοντας αντίσκηνα στην πλατεία Συντάγματος και καλώντας όλους τους συναδέλφους να τους ακολουθήσουν. Κάτι το οποίο δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνει διότι όλοι οι πρόεδροι του ΤΕΕ βλέπουν τη θέση τους ως «τραμπολίνο» για μια υπουργική θέση ή έστω μια υψηλόβαθμη θέση στον κρατικό μηχανισμό.
Πέρα βέβαια από το βασικό πρόβλημα στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα παραπάνω υπάρχουν πολλά μικρότερα προβλήματα στα οποία το ΤΕΕ μπορεί αλλά δεν πράττει τίποτα. (βλ. το άρθρο μου ΑΥΤΟ)
Μ' όλα αυτά στο μυαλό φοβάμαι ότι οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι, όσοι έχουμε απομείνει που δεν έχουμε μεταναστεύσει ή διαγραφεί από το ΤΕΕ, απογοητευμένοι από την εν γένει κατάσταση στη χώρα αλλά και στο ΤΕΕ, θα απέχουν της αυριανής εκλογικής διαδικασίας θεωρώντας ότι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει.

Μα, αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, αν υπάρχει έστω και μια πιθανότητα να αλλάξει κάτι είναι να εκλεγούν άνθρωποι που δεν θα σκεφτούν το πώς θα επιπλεύσουν οι ίδιοι αλλά το πώς θα σώσουν το καράβι . Συνάδελφοι που δεν θα φοβηθούν και θα τολμήσουν. Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι αν δεν πάμε αύριο Κυριακή, 20 Νοεμβρίου 2016 να ψηφίσουμε θα έχουμε μια από τα ίδια.

Παπαδόπουλος Χαράλαμπος (Χάρης)
Ελεύθερος Επαγγελματίας Μηχανικός
Υποψήφιος:
*1) Κεντρική Αντιπροσωπεία ΤΕΕ* 

*
2) Αντιπροσωπεία ΤΕΕ / ΤΚΜ*

----------

